# How to get a good seat on Southwest



## Jimster (May 11, 2016)

While I am well over a million mile flyer, I have only flown Southwest once and that was about 10 years ago.  This is partly because it is very inconvenient to go into Mdw.  Yet I have booked a flight for my daughter so now I am soliciting some help on how to get a good seat on Southwest Airlines.


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2016)

Pay for the "early bird" upgrade - it guarantees that you will board in A group.  So you will be in the first group of people to board the plane.  It's about $15.

*When she checks in online, she will automatically be assigned to A Group.


----------



## krj9999 (May 11, 2016)

The simple answer: pay the $15 fee (one-way) for earlybird check-in.

Otherwise you need to be ready to check-in online exactly at 24 hours before the flight.


----------



## Jimster (May 11, 2016)

*Seat*

Thanks.  I did select the early bird.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Pay for the "early bird" upgrade - it guarantees that you will board in A group.  So you will be in the first group of people to board the plane.  It's about $15.
> 
> *When she checks in online, she will automatically be assigned to A Group.



No guaranty of boarding group A. Southwest doesn't limit the number of Early Birds that they sell. So for popular routes, like flying back out of MCO where people don't want to worry about checking in 24 hours in advance, they sell a lot of Early Birds. If one is late to add Early Bird, they could possibly hit group B.

Now, it would be pretty rare that you get group B with having Early Bird, but it is possible. If you add it when you first book and you booked early, one should be fine.


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2016)

That makes sense - I didn't consider that fact that they might sell more than 30 Early Bird upgrades (or what ever number are in group A.)

In my case, I booked about 3 weeks before my flight, and paid for the Early Bird upgrade at the same time.  The flight was completely full, but I did get in Group A.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 11, 2016)

And don't forget the "PRE-BOARD"s ... before group "A".


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> And don't forget the "PRE-BOARD"s ... before group "A".



Interesting point:  On my flight, 2 weeks ago, they only pre-boarded disabled people who *pre-registered* for pre-boarding.  Families, etc, boarded after Group A.

I had never heard of that before.


----------



## Karen G (May 11, 2016)

The only time I ever paid for earlybird check-in I got group B.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 11, 2016)

We fly Southwest a lot and I have never had problems getting a good seat if we were in A group.  Maybe we have just been luck!


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Interesting point:  On my flight, 2 weeks ago, they only pre-boarded disabled people who *pre-registered* for pre-boarding.  Families, etc, boarded after Group A.
> 
> I had never heard of that before.



Families always board after Group A (unless they are in Group A). Preboards have to have a special blue card.  I don't know if they have to pre register or if they can get it when they check in.

I fly SW so often I was surprised when we flew another airline recently and saw the families, and anyone who needed extra boarding time, board first.  But I guess when you have assigned seats they let those folks board early.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Interesting point:  On my flight, 2 weeks ago, they only pre-boarded disabled people who *pre-registered* for pre-boarding.  Families, etc, boarded after Group A.
> 
> I had never heard of that before.



Some call it  the "New Yorker Rule"



Richard


----------



## scootr5 (May 11, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Families always board after Group A (unless they are in Group A).



For clarity's sake, families with a child age 6 and under. I used to get looks with my youngest who was very tall for her age, so I used to carry a copy of her birth certificate.


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> Families with a child age 6 and under. I used to get looks with my youngest who was very tall for her age, so I used to carry a copy of her birth certificate.



Thanks for the correction.

Some airlines require the child to be 2 or under to pre board.

Just checked, with United it's 3 and under.  And it looks like many other airlines don't offer pre boarding for families with children at all.


----------



## mdurette (May 11, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> No guaranty of boarding group A. Southwest doesn't limit the number of Early Birds that they sell. So for popular routes, like flying back out of MCO where people don't want to worry about checking in 24 hours in advance, they sell a lot of Early Birds. If one is late to add Early Bird, they could possibly hit group B.
> 
> Now, it would be pretty rare that you get group B with having Early Bird, but it is possible. If you add it when you first book and you booked early, one should be fine.




Correct, when we cruise I buy early board for the return.   I have received "B" group plenty of times.    I will also confess I do buy early bird almost at the last minute though.

As for a "good seat" on SW.   Unless you desire the exit row - to me a good seat is in front of the plane just so I can get off quicker.  If she is flying solo, even in group B or early C she should easily find a seat up front.


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

Jimster said:


> While I am well over a million mile flyer, I have only flown Southwest once and that was about 10 years ago.  This is partly because it is very inconvenient to go into Mdw.  Yet I have booked a flight for my daughter so now I am soliciting some help on how to get a good seat on Southwest Airlines.



Also, I would question what your daughter's definition of a "good" seat would be?  Near the front?  Exit row?  Aisle?  Window?  Next to a cute guy?

Flying alone I found I was always pretty much able to get an aisle seat (my preference) even when boarding in the B group.  Sometimes they were further back in the plane than I'd like to be.  It was when it got to the C group that the seats start getting more scarce.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 11, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Also, I would question what your daughter's definition of a "good" seat would be?  Near the front?  Exit row?  Aisle?  Window?  Next to a cute guy?
> 
> Flying alone I found I was always pretty much able to get an aisle seat (my preference) even when boarding in the B group.  Sometimes they were further back in the plane than I'd like to be.  It was when it got to the C group that the seats start getting more scarce.



I was wondering the same thing. I get EarlyBird because I'm with my 9yo and NEED to have seats together. If I'm flying solo, not sure I would need it since everyone gets a seat. All of the flights I've flown on SW were at capacity so there was no chance to spread out and I always had someone ask to sit with us. I guess the only problem with boarding last would be trying to store a bag or missing out on a window seat or finding a cute guy to sit next to -


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I get EarlyBird because I'm with my 9yo and NEED to have seats together. If I'm flying solo, not sure I would need it since everyone gets a seat. All of the flights I've flown on SW were at capacity so there was no chance to spread out and I always had someone ask to sit with us. I guess the only problem with boarding last would be trying to store a bag or missing out on a window seat or finding a cute guy to sit next to -



I've gotten spoiled so I tend to get Early Bird even when flying alone.   And I swore I'd *never* pay for it.

Does anyone remember the days before SW had the nice organized boarding numbers?  When it was really a cattle call where everyone bunched up in the "A", "B" or "C" group?  We used to get in our group way ahead and usually everyone was sitting on the floor waiting. Their boarding is so much better now.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 11, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I've gotten spoiled so I tend to get Early Bird even when flying alone.   And I swore I'd *never* pay for it.
> 
> Does anyone remember the days before SW had the nice organized boarding numbers?  When it was really a cattle call where everyone bunched up in the "A", "B" or "C" group?  We used to get in our group way ahead and usually everyone was sitting on the floor waiting. Their boarding is so much better now.



I still see people in the next boarding groups hovering around the line. I'll be looking for my spot and there is a lot of people - come to find out there are B group people standing there too just waiting with anticipation to get on. Or worse - the person with an A who brings along their companion B OR the cute family that NEEDS to sit together but didn't want to spend $15 to get on first. It can still be a little awkward.


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> I still see people in the next boarding groups hovering around the line. I'll be looking for my spot and there is a lot of people - come to find out there are B group people standing there too just waiting with anticipation to get on. Or worse - the person with an A who brings along their companion B OR the cute family that NEEDS to sit together but didn't want to spend $15 to get on first. It can still be a little awkward.



I've found the gate agents are usually pretty good about NOT letting people board earlier than they are supposed to.  Also, the people in line can get pretty brutal sometimes and tell the "B" person where to go. :ignore:


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Families always board after Group A (unless they are in Group A). Preboards have to have a special blue card.  I don't know if they have to pre register or if they can get it when they check in.
> 
> I fly SW so often I was surprised when we flew another airline recently and saw the families, and anyone who needed extra boarding time, board first.  But I guess when you have assigned seats they let those folks board early.



Preboards don't need to pre-register, they can get the blue card at checkin or even from the gate agent. Customers of size are also now preboards and can take another person on with them, just like other preboards.


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Preboards don't need to pre-register, they can get the blue card at checkin or even from the gate agent. Customers of size are also now preboards and can take another person on with them, just like other preboards.



On my trip 2 weeks ago, at the gate they announced multiple times that pre-boards must have their "authorization" in hand, but not sure exactly what that means.  I did not see any blue cards.


----------



## PigsDad (May 11, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> I get EarlyBird because I'm with my 9yo and NEED to have seats together.


Every time we have had B boarding group, we have been able to get 3 seats together (on full planes) so with EarlyBird it should never be a problem finding 2 seats together.

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> On my trip 2 weeks ago, at the gate they announced multiple times that pre-boards must have their "authorization" in hand, but not sure exactly what that means.  I did not see any blue cards.



When I've flown it's been the blue card.  Maybe there is some other kind of authorization as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> On my trip 2 weeks ago, at the gate they announced multiple times that pre-boards must have their "authorization" in hand, but not sure exactly what that means.  I did not see any blue cards.



I don't know what the cards look like. I just saw others refer to blue cards, so that was the terminology I used. I know that they are given something, not sure what but it doesn't require any king of preregistration. The checkin agent sees you have a wheelchair, then you should have something. It is usually given . Customers of size are given a "Seat Reserved Document" to put in the seat beside them either at checkin or by a gate agent.


----------



## krj9999 (May 11, 2016)

I've seen a printed "pre-board authorization" form (printed on a typical 8 1/2 x 11 piece of white paper) as well.

Also a pre-board is officially allowed 1 traveling companion only to pre-board with them.



Luanne said:


> When I've flown it's been the blue card.  Maybe there is some other kind of authorization as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 12, 2016)

FWIW, since SWA came to Wichita, we've used them for our flights to Vegas. It's my undestanding the first 15 spots in A group are reserved for passengers with status or, those who pay extra at the gate (when available). I was also under the impression that the EB's were time stamped or, first purchased, first on. We've ALWAYS been at the back portion of A group despite purchasing the day flights were available so, maybe I'm wrong about the time stamp or maybe everyone going to/from Vegas buys EB.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2016)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, since SWA came to Wichita, we've used them for our flights to Vegas. It's my undestanding the first 15 spots in A group are reserved for passengers with status or, those who pay extra at the gate (when available). I was also under the impression that the EB's were time stamped or, first purchased, first on. We've ALWAYS been at the back portion of A group despite purchasing the day flights were available so, maybe I'm wrong about the time stamp or maybe everyone going to/from Vegas buys EB.



Your understanding is correct, at least as far as I understand it.  Also, you can get into one of the first 15 seats if you purchase a "Business" class ticket when you make your reservation.

We were told by an agent at an airport at one point that where you were in the Early Bird line depended on how much you paid for your ticket.  That didn't make any sense to me as it would be those that used miles would always be at the back.  I mentioned this one time when I called SW and that rep told me the cost of the ticket had nothing to do with it, it was determined by when you purchased your ticket.


----------



## VegasBella (May 12, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> For clarity's sake, families with a child age 6 and under. I used to get looks with my youngest who was very tall for her age, so I used to carry a copy of her birth certificate.



My experience is that the age varies. Some will say 5 and under others say 6 and under etc. 

My son is 6 and very tall. I get looks but I just ignore them. All they have to do is ask him how old he is and it's pretty clear given his cute little kid voice


----------



## scootr5 (May 12, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> My experience is that the age varies. Some will say 5 and under others say 6 and under etc.
> 
> My son is 6 and very tall. I get looks but I just ignore them. All they have to do is ask him how old he is and it's pretty clear given his cute little kid voice



It shouldn't vary, although according to the official policy it's not really supposed to be the entire family:
An adult traveling with a child six years old or younger may board during Family Boarding, which occurs after the “A” group has boarded and before the “B” group begins boarding. If the child and the adult are both holding an “A” boarding pass, they should board in their assigned boarding position.​


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> My experience is that the age varies. Some will say 5 and under others say 6 and under etc.
> 
> My son is 6 and very tall. I get looks but I just ignore them. All they have to do is ask him how old he is and it's pretty clear given his cute little kid voice



The airlines state on their websites what the age limit it.  It shouldn't vary with one airline.  It does vary from airline to airline, and some don't even offer early boarding for families with children any longer.


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2016)

my sisters always fly SW, and we just used it Saturday.  despite registering exactly 24  hours in advance, we all get something like B38 for boarding.  we sat together, but in the back of the plane.


----------



## Blues (May 12, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> my sisters always fly SW, and we just used it Saturday.  despite registering exactly 24  hours in advance, we all get something like B38 for boarding.  we sat together, but in the back of the plane.



When folks say to check in exactly 24 hours in advance, we're not saying 24 hours and 1 minute, or even 24 hours and a half a minute.  You need to check in 24 hours in advance, *to the second!*  A fast internet connection helps, as does having a window open to network time (I use www.time.gov )

That said, some routes are so popular that even this doesn't help.  I've gotten a dreaded B pass that way.  Indeed, I've gotten a B pass despite paying for EBCI.  That's just the current reality of SWA.  The only sure way to get A is to buy a business class ticket.  Next best, though not guaranteed, is to buy EBCI.


----------



## Passepartout (May 12, 2016)

It isn't necessary to time it to the second. They aren't going to run out of seats, and they all get to the destination at the same time. With SWA's generous ability to check 2 bags you seldom have to fight for overhead space- even with a 'C' priority.

Sometimes, on popular, low-cost 'milk-runs', the planes barely drop a few passengers and the rest stay aboard. It's a quick turnaround, but you sometimes wonder 'why? when you checked in at exactly 24 hours and got a 'C'. It's because the plane isn't empty. 

The only time I ever think there is a 'bad' SW seat it would be between a couple of sumo wrestlers.

Jim


----------



## lvhmbh (May 13, 2016)

As far as what she considers a good seat - have her go up on seatguru.com and check out the flight for seating.  They'll mention if a seat isn't quite up to snuff and she'll know what she will be looking at as well.


----------



## canesfan (May 13, 2016)

A list members get automatic early bird and a higher group number than regular EB. Regardless of when purchased. Also they save A1-15 to sell at the gate before the flight. 
Right now I have A list status but I'm flying on my husband's companion ticket. On our flight to PHX I was A26, he was A50. His ticket was bought before mine, since I was a companion ticket. On our return, mine is A21, his is A29.


----------



## jackio (May 13, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> It shouldn't vary, although according to the official policy it's not really supposed to be the entire family:
> An adult traveling with a child six years old or younger may board during Family Boarding, which occurs after the “A” group has boarded and before the “B” group begins boarding. If the child and the adult are both holding an “A” boarding pass, they should board in their assigned boarding position.​



We recently flew SWA to and from Orlando on spring break. They did not let more than one adult board with the child during the family boarding time. The additional parent had to board with their check in number. This caused lots of scrambling to keep families together. Both flights were completely full.
If I am flying on school holidays, we always buy the early bird.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 13, 2016)

*I wish SWA was more consistent.....*



jackio said:


> We recently flew SWA to and from Orlando on spring break. They did not let more than one adult board with the child during the family boarding time. The additional parent had to board with their check in number. This caused lots of scrambling to keep families together. Both flights were completely full.
> If I am flying on school holidays, we always buy the early bird.



We flew out of Orlando last Saturday.  The boarding between sections A and B was half the plane.  One 60ish fellow had argued with his adult son (with kids) that they were a family, and why couldn't they pre-board.  The son explained about the 6YO rule, and the father got in line with his wife anyway.  They got on.  Additionally, a black adult couple with no kids were in the line to board.  No one said anything.  I was the only person in the B 31-60 line!! My wife was in the C section and she said there were 6 people who were with her.  And to top that off, 7 groups were called by name to pick up boarding passes.  Evidently people now expect to just bring kids and get on.  SWA should enforce rules for everybody.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2016)

Iggyearl said:


> SWA should enforce rules for everybody.



I think it depends on the airport and the personnel working the flight.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (May 15, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> my sisters always fly SW, and we just used it Saturday.  despite registering exactly 24  hours in advance, we all get something like B38 for boarding.  we sat together, but in the back of the plane.



This can happen when people start their Southwest Airlines day earlier than you have. So for example, if your flight is someone's second (or third) flight of the day because they connected from somewhere else, then that person got to check in for your shared flight 24 hours before their FIRST flight. If there are enough people connecting onto your shared flight, then you will end up with a higher boarding number. Happens to us pretty frequently for outbound afternoon/evening flights because we are in the midwest and people are often making connections in our airport.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (May 15, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Sometimes, on popular, low-cost 'milk-runs', the planes barely drop a few passengers and the rest stay aboard. It's a quick turnaround, but you sometimes wonder 'why? when you checked in at exactly 24 hours and got a 'C'. It's because the plane isn't empty.
> Jim



Actually, I don't think the through passengers get a boarding number since they don't de-board typically. It's the people making connections at your airport from other, earlier flights that get the lower boarding pass number. 

I've been on flights with an A boarding pass that had tons of through passengers, which means we had center seats. So even an A boarding pass isn't a guarantee for good seats sometimes!


----------



## csxjohn (May 16, 2016)

I never pay the fee for early boarding and not once has the plane left before I got on.


----------



## rapmarks (May 16, 2016)

somewhereoutthere said:


> This can happen when people start their Southwest Airlines day earlier than you have. So for example, if your flight is someone's second (or third) flight of the day because they connected from somewhere else, then that person got to check in for your shared flight 24 hours before their FIRST flight. If there are enough people connecting onto your shared flight, then you will end up with a higher boarding number. Happens to us pretty frequently for outbound afternoon/evening flights because we are in the midwest and people are often making connections in our airport.


actually, most of the flights were the first out, requiring leaving at 4:30 am to get to airport.
and as far as doing it 24 hours to the second.  when my computer shows the time, I click to register.  It always tells me I am early.  i do it again immediately.  so who knows 
My problem with southwest is this is second time I have ruptured my eardrum on a flight, never had the problem on other airlines.  just returned from ENT and he will look again after the scab has healed, is suggesting getting tubes in my ears to help with flying, and tells me of a new procedure that is awaiting FDA approval which would put a balloon in my Eustachian tube so I can fly again.


----------



## PigsDad (May 16, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> My *problem with southwest *is this is second time I have ruptured my eardrum on a flight



Just curious as to why you think this has something to do with Southwest Airlines?   Do you think they somehow operate their Boeing 737s in a different way than any other airline?  If so, the FAA would sure like to know. 

Kurt


----------



## rapmarks (May 16, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Just curious as to why you think this has something to do with Southwest Airlines?   Do you think they somehow operate their Boeing 737s in a different way than any other airline?  If so, the FAA would sure like to know.
> 
> Kurt



that is what my son says, and the fly the same routes.  I don't know why I don't have a problem on United or American, but it sure is painful.


----------



## Passepartout (May 16, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> that is what my son says, and the fly the same routes.  *I don't know why I don't have a problem on United or American, but it sure is painful.*



I think the key here is if other passengers were similarly affected. If several people were complaining of ear pain, it should immediately brought to the attention of airline personnel. It is less effective to complain if you are the only one of the 135 people aboard who has the problem.

If I have congestion before flying I take a good dose of decongestant (Benedryl or similar) before takeoff.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (May 17, 2016)

*SW*

As I said when I started this thread, even though I have flown well over 1 million miles in the past 15 years, I have only flown SW once.  Hence, this is my reason for the post.  In fact, one of the reasons I am not a big fan of SW is the seating procedure.   However, I do like the bags fly free (although I seldom pay for bags on other airlines either).  

As it stands now, we have 48 posts in answer to my post.  Don't get me wrong, 
I appreciate that very much!  Thank you.   But wouldn't it be easier to simply assign seats like most other airlines do?   I have flown over 30 airlines around the world and every other airline except one has assigned seats. (The other exception was in Europe where when they opened the doors to the gate, the assembled crowd all rushed to the door- TOTAL CHAOS).

In what I thought was the ultimate waste of money, SW actually did pay to have a study of what it would be like to assign seats in advance-as if they couldn't just ask almost every other airline in the industry.

Despite the seating procedure (and probably more importantly the inconvenience of Midway from my home), I was pleased with the large amount of award ticket availability, the lack of a change fee, and as I mentioned before the free bags.  So, the experience has improved my rating of SW and I will probably use them again but I am sure they won't be my first choice.


----------



## SmithOp (May 17, 2016)

Sure, most other airlines assign seats but SW study has shown it is faster to fill the plane from front to back and their zone assignment accomplishes just that.  Most other airlines let on the FF and others needing assistance first and then fill from the back.  It causes more chaos when boarding IMO, and nothing worse than being a vacation traveler and getting on in the last zone only to find all the overhead bins full from people in the back stuffing them on the way back there.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimster (May 17, 2016)

*Preassignment seats*



SmithOp said:


> Sure, most other airlines assign seats but SW study has shown it is faster to fill the plane from front to back and their zone assignment accomplishes just that.  Most other airlines let on the FF and others needing assistance first and then fill from the back.  It causes more chaos when boarding IMO, and nothing worse than being a vacation traveler and getting on in the last zone only to find all the overhead bins full from people in the back stuffing them on the way back there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


It is not the absence of preassigned seats that speeds up boarding.  It is the absence of bag fees which reduce carry on luggage.   Preassignment of seats absent the bag fees would be just as fast if not faster.


----------



## rapmarks (May 17, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I think the key here is if other passengers were similarly affected. If several people were complaining of ear pain, it should immediately brought to the attention of airline personnel. It is less effective to complain if you are the only one of the 135 people aboard who has the problem.
> 
> If I have congestion before flying I take a good dose of decongestant (Benedryl or similar) before takeoff.
> 
> Jim



believe me, I follow all the procedures to reduce ear pain, and I had no congestion.   You are right if many complained, it would be the flight.  My husband suffers too, but I think this ENT was correct, my Eustachian tube won't inflate.  It is odd that it didn't happen flying  over storms and turbulence.  And this flight was on a calm clear day, no congestion, took antihistamine decongestant, nasal spray, ear plugs, chewed gum, drank water, tried to pop my ear drums.


----------



## PigsDad (May 17, 2016)

Jimster said:


> It is not the absence of preassigned seats that speeds up boarding.  It is the absence of bag fees which reduce carry on luggage.   Preassignment of seats absent the bag fees would be just as fast if not faster.



I think Southwest would disagree with you.  And the boarding areas aren't a huge push-and-shove cattle pen like they are for other airlines.  I can rest comfortably in the waiting area and only get in line just before my boarding group is called, knowing I don't have to stand in front of the gate 45 minutes before they start boarding just to have a chance for some space in the overhead bin.

Personally, I'm glad there is an airline that tries to do things a bit different.  If someone doesn't like their mode of operation, there are plenty of other airlines who all operate about the same.  What would be the advantage to Southwest to become "just another airline"? 

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (May 17, 2016)

Jimster said:


> It is not the absence of preassigned seats that speeds up boarding.  It is the absence of bag fees which reduce carry on luggage.   Preassignment of seats absent the bag fees would be just as fast if not faster.



You've never flown them to Vegas then. Even with no checked bag fee's lot's of people fly with only a carry on bag. That way they can skip waiting for a checked bag and head straight for the taxi line and go straight to the casino. 

No assigned seating does make a difference. Everyone gets on and sits down. Why this doesn't happen with assigned seating I have not idea.


----------



## rapmarks (May 18, 2016)

I think that the baggage allowance and no penalty for changing your flight make Southwest a really good option.


----------



## Jimster (May 18, 2016)

*Sw*

But as I am sure you know, going from my place to Midway is a PIA.  I am more amenable to Mitchel field in MKE.   Nevertheless, I have decided to use them when I can


----------



## rapmarks (May 19, 2016)

Jimster said:


> But as I am sure you know, going from my place to Midway is a PIA.  I am more amenable to Mitchel field in MKE.   Nevertheless, I have decided to use them when I can


we just flew into MKE on SW, but not as many options as flying into Midway.  And landing at Midway can be very "thrilling" due to shot runways.


----------



## JackieD (Jun 3, 2016)

*Delay in boarding number assignment*

Just an FYI  about a problem I just encountered while trying to do boarding passes at 24 hr mark for an international destination.  I had 3 different confirmation numbers (because of using RR miles) for 4 of us traveling so my DH, DD and I were all set to get boarding numbers on different computers at exactly 24 hr mark.  I had put in emergency contact information on my itinerary  (which was for two of us).  I didn't put it on the other 2 itineraries (this was an optional feature).  When we went to get our boarding numbers, mine went through no problem. DH & DD did not.  They had to manually bypass the request for emergency contact information which delayed the boarding request.  I got  B4 and B6, they got B17& B19.  Most people may already put it in but honestly I didn't even think I needed it...learn from my mistake and put it in to avoid this delay...

Jackie


----------

